# New Korean Air War DVD release!



## chicoartist (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

Here's a brand new one for you ... no. 19 in our series of military aviation titles, this time covering the Korean War land and sea based aerial campaign. The John Ford documentary "This is Korea" is also included, and rounds out this excellent offering which I'm confident will become one of our best sellers.

As usual, I'm accepting pre-orders first ... see the top of this page for info and to place your order:
Military Aviation DVDs Part III

Thanks!

Wade


----------

